# HOWTO : SBLive! + LiveDrive + AC3 Passthrough

## gentoome

Bonjour à tous. J'ai eu pas mal de problèms avec ma SBLive depuis peu : le livbedrive avait cessé de fonctionner, ainsi que l'AC3. Après quelques recherches sur le dorum de la gentoo, je me suis aperçu que le monde se divisait en deux parties : ceux pour qui ça marche tout seul, et ceux pour qui ça ne marche pas quoiqu'ils fassent. J'ai joué avec Alsa pendant pratiquement une semaine, et j'ai écris ce petit howto :

Je m'attaque ici à la configuration d'Alsa, pour le faire fonctionner avec une SBlive! player 5.1.

J'ai deux buts : premièrement, récupérer la sortie casque du livedrive, parce qu'elle est bien pratique, deuxièmement, faire fonctionner le passtrhu AC3, pour avoir le son en numérique.

Remarque préliminaire :

5.1 ne veut pas nécessairement dire son numérique, il est possible d'avoir du 5.1 analogique. Dans ce cas, la répartition du signal entre les différents cannaux de la carte son, et par la suite entre les différentes enceintes est réalisée par le logiciel de lecture, que celui-ci soit mplayer, totem, ou xine. J'aborde le problème du 5.1 analogique dans le 8).

De même, son numérique ne signifie pas 5.1 ! Par exemple, les DVD des films de Woody Allen sont pour la plupart en monoou stéréo, alors que le son est numérique.

1) Matériel

- Carte audio : SBlive 5.1, chipset emu10k1 rev 07 + LiveDrive de ma vieille SBLive! Platinum

- Enceintes Cambridge Soundworks DTT3500 Digital

2) Discussion sur le software

Sous gentoo, et je pense sur les autres distrib, on peut choisir entre le support Alsa du kernel, et celui fournit par le driver alsa externe (alsa-driver).

J'ai perdu l'usage du LiveDrive et de l'AC3 à partir du kernel 2.6.9. En ce qui concerne cette version précise du kernel, un bug était documenté. Un patch est sorti, mais ne m'a été d'aucun secours. Les versions suivantes sont censées fonctionner, mais plusieurs personnes, dont moi, sont toujours dans l'impossibilité de faire fonctionner leur carte pleinement.

J'ai donc préconisé l'usage des pilotes externes au noyau, dans leur version 1.0.9b. Tout fonctionne maintenant correctement.

3) Installation des pilotes

Comme je ne possède qu'une seule carte son, j'ai précisé :

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" dans le /etc/make.conf, afin que le système ne compile que le bon pilote.

Je conseille également de passer le useflag doc pour alsa-driver, en éditant /etc/portage/package.use pour y ajouter cette ligne :

media-sound/alsa-driver doc

La documentation, installée dans /usr/share/doc/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/Documentation est assez utile.

Il ne reste plus qu'à compiler le pilote :

```
emerge alsa-driver
```

On peut en profiter pour installer par la même occasion les utilitaires alsa :

emerge alsa-utils.

Le package alsa-tools n'est d'aucune utilité pour les SBLive!.

4) Configuration des pilotes.

Il reste à éditer le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Chercher la ligne qui mentionne :

```
alias snd-card-0
```

Mettre :

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1
```

Cela permet de définir quel pilote doit être chargé, et quel périphérique correspond au service snd-card-0

Reste les options. En dessous de la ligne précédente, ajouter :

```
options snd-emu10k1 extin=0x3fc3 extout=0x1fcf
```

Quelques remarques sont nécessaires concernant les options :

Les valeurs des paramètres extin et extout doivent être adaptées en fonction de la carte, de la présence ou de l'absence d'un LiveDrive ou d'une carte d'entrée sortie digitale. Les valeurs indiquées ici correspondent au matériel listé plus haut.

Les autres valeurs peuvent être trouvées dans /usr/share/doc/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz.

5) Activer le 5.1

Les contrôles de la carte sont assez complexes. Ils n'apparaissent pas tous dans le gnome-alsa-mixer par défaut. Il faut donc aller dans les préférences du gnome-alsa-mixer, et activer :

- Tout de Master à la deuxième mention d'AC97 incluse

- Tout à partir de "External Amplifier" jusqu'à "Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback" inclus.

Il faut ensuite aller dans l'onglet "Paramètres" du gnome-alsa-mixer, et, pour l'AC3 désactiver l'interrupteur SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack.

Cet interrupteur sert en effet à déterminer le comportement de la sortie DigitalDin. Quand il est activé, cette sortie (le jack orange à l'extrême gauche de la SBLive!) est considéré par la carte comme une sortie analogique standard, une sorte de LineOut3 (on a déjà LineOut1 et 2 (noir et vert, je crois) pour la sortie stéréo)).

Quand il est désactivé il indique à la carte qu'il faut ce servir de ce jack pour sortir un signal numérique.

6) Indiquer aux applications d'utiliser l'AC3

En ce qui concerne mplayer, il faut préciser :

```
mplayer -ao alsa -ac hwac3
```

En ce qui concerne totem, il suffit de l'activer dans les options. Il faut redémarrer totem après avoir activé le 5.1.

7) Le système d'enceinte.

Tout d'abord, il faut absolument que les enceintes soient reliées à la carte par la prise DigitalDin. Ensuite, pour tirer partie du 5.1, il faut sélectionner l'option DigitalDin dans le groupe coaxial/optical/digitaldin.

Si les enceintes reçoivent un signal AC3 numérique, une petite lumière verte s'allume, à droite, à côté du bouton de contrôle de volume.

8) 5.1 analogique :

Ce système permet aussi aux enceintes de fonctionner en 5.1 analogique. Sous totem, il suffit de le préciser dans les options. Sous mplayer, il faut passer l'option -channels 6.

Il est nécessaire, pour avoir accès à cette fonctionnalité de compiler mplayer ou xine avec le USEFLAG a52. En ce qui concerne gstreamer, il faut installer le plugin a52, de la façon suivante :

emerge gst-plugins-a52dec

Dans ce cas, il faut sélectionner l'option Fourpoint/5.1 Din sur les enceintes dans le premier groupe d'options.

----------

